
Haskell raytracer (written in a day) - nickb
http://www.nobugs.org/developer/htrace/index.html
======
jsjenkins168
Even though this ray tracer code doesn't do anything fancy (no anti-aliasing,
soft shadows, caustics, etc), it is amazingly lean. The one I wrote in C++
looks bloated by comparison...

~~~
far33d
One of the beauties of the raytracing algorithm is its code compactness. One
of the beauties of haskell is its code compactness....

------
tuukkah
As a response to a comment in your code:

xor :: Bool -> Bool -> Bool

xor = (/=)

Look forward to type classes which let you define the various shapes and
lights as instances of Shape and Light!

